# Stamp blank.. I need one made



## jamesatkeson (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a Celtic pen tube and some stamps that I need affixed to the tube and cast in clear. Who has the the ability and experience to do this correctly?  This will be a personal pen.  What would be the cost? Thanks guys.


----------

